# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Free-Link.Ru - Витрина ссылок и баннеров

## freelink

Приветствую. Добро пожаловать к нам. Сервис витрин ссылок и баннеров.
Free-Link.Ru - Витрина ссылок и баннеров.



-> Витрины ссылок
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Регулировка количества ссылок
+ Контроль над длиной текста ссылки
+ Возможность модерировать
+ Удобный и простой мониторинг

-> Витрины баннеров
+ Установка любой стоимости
+ Срок размещения от 1 до 4 недель
+ По истечению времени, баннер сам удаляется
+ Вы сами задаете размер баннера
+ Статистика купленных баннеров
+ Собственная заглушка, когда витрина свободна

-> Почему Free-Link.Ru?
+ Минимальная выплата 10 рублей
+ Онлайн покупка и установка рекламы
+ До 5% заработка от рефералов
+ Ежедневные выплаты
+ Комиссия системы всего 5% от продаж
+ Удобный и приятный интерфейс

Мы Вконтакте
Регистрация

----------

